# coolibah burr/resin ovoid form



## George Watkins (May 16, 2012)

Hello folks

here's a new piece I’ve just completed

its two piece's of natural edge coolibah burr with red pearlescent resin 
2 7/8" wide by 2 7/8" tall


----------



## rizaydog (May 16, 2012)

Great work.  That is an amazing hf.  Very nice job.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful piece George. Color combination is great !


----------



## pensbydesign (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 16, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## maxman400 (May 16, 2012)

WOW!!! The finish is stunning.


----------



## kludge77 (May 16, 2012)

!!


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2012)

Extremely beautiful comes to my mind. My only drawback is that it is small ... none-the-less it is beautiful.


----------



## crabcreekind (May 16, 2012)

very well done, i love your hf's


----------



## holmqer (May 16, 2012)

Wow, just stunning!


----------



## George Watkins (May 17, 2012)

thank you for all of your kind comments and "likes"


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (May 17, 2012)

Picture two looks like a face sticking it's tongue out, also very nice~!


----------



## tkbarron (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful!  I can't decide if I like this or the pine cone box better.

Awesome work!!

Tom


----------



## robutacion (May 17, 2012)

Hi George,

I can see that you are getting pretty good at casting your own blanks...!

Is nice to see you're doing the whole lot...!

keep up the good work...!

Cheers
George


----------



## George Watkins (May 23, 2012)

thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## Bowl Slinger (May 23, 2012)

It is absolutely gorgeous! You have inspired me to try something new.


----------



## McBryde (May 25, 2012)

WOW, just WOW, that is a gorgeous piece!

E


----------



## johncrane (May 25, 2012)

Yep! that's a thing of beauty, very nice work George!:biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (May 25, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------

